# Cpt 99051 -concerning this code



## dlstevens (Mar 18, 2013)

What does this really mean? Meet when office is closed such as holidays, weekends, after posted hours? Meet on a Monday  usually open from 8 am - 5 pm but it is a holiday can you bill this code? We had much discussion concerning this code at our recent monthly coding meeting and could not come to a conclusion. Please advise.

Thank you,
Darci


----------



## SantaMaria (Mar 19, 2013)

When these codes first came out, I questioned some insurance representatives, and they said that these codes would be paid if the office was normally closed and had to open for a patient???


----------



## catkinson80 (Sep 9, 2013)

This code is to be used for treating a patient for hours that are not of normal operation. Usually when credentialing you have to list your hours of operation. If the patient is seen outside of those normal hours then you bill the E&M and 99051 add on code. We usually bill if  its a Saturday clinic or if the patient comes in after hours. We have a standing rule if it is denied and put to patient we will write it off.


----------

